# Bitch Made



## xbocax (Mar 25, 2011)

More annoying than anything really is when I see the saaaaaame people
adding their 2 cents at the end of eeeeeeeeeeeevery fukin post
and its is constantly constantly constantly just some sort of scoffing remark to make them feel better
theirs humor
theirs comic relief 
theirs venting 
theirs the wtf? seriously
but if you find yourself just doing the same nose up high remarks everytime you need to check yourself or at least find something better to do 
If your so disgusted with the way things are go do something else!
build a sweat lodge
write a zine
do something
Proooooooooooooodduuuccccccttttiiiiiivvvvveeee
(End Rant)


----------



## xbocax (Apr 3, 2011)

my son huh?


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, dood, I hate it when people add their opinions to an open forum! What the fock!


----------



## MrD (Apr 3, 2011)

*inserts scoffing remark*


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 27, 2011)

I'ma have to show presence here too. 
Funny, a thread made bitching about people bitching in threads, deja vu this is like th umpteenth thread like this. . . . . MATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! There wasting your server space again!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 27, 2011)

hah, zines?? sweatlodges??? crimethink called they want their lame alteratives back (scoffs*)


----------



## Heron (Apr 27, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> I'ma have to show presence here too.
> Funny, a thread made bitching about people bitching in threads, deja vu this is like th umpteenth thread like this. . . . . MATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! There wasting your server space again!


----------



## xbocax (Apr 27, 2011)

haha ya call the whaaaambulance right?
thats why i called it a rant was a spur of the moment release
that seemed kinda dumb later on 
also those alternatives came off the top of my head because they are things Im working on
wouldnt feel right promoting things i haven't done
anywho heres what i learned in psychology today!


----------



## Snipe Junkie (Apr 28, 2011)

stop bitching start drinking


----------

